# Abrasion RC Onroad in Guntersville AL



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Abrasion RC is right on Hwy 431 in Guntersville AL. We have a 50x100 super smooth concrete onroad/oval and offroad track. There is an onsite hobby store and AMB scoring for the tracks. 

New Rc website will be up in a few weeks with more info. 

Thanks

James 
[email protected]


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Tracks are open 7 days a week for practice.

Abrasion RC Race Schedule


Saturday, August 7 Onroad/Oval
Saturday, August 14 Offroad
Sunday, August 22 Offroad
Sunday, August 29 Onroad
Saturday, September 4 Offroad September Showdown
Saturday, September 18 Onroad/Oval
Sunday, September 19 Offroad
Sunday, September 26 Onroad/Oval
Saturday, October 9 Onroad
Sunday, October 17 Offroad
Sunday, October 24 Onroad
Saturday, October 30 Offroad


Working on a big onroad race for October 9th with more details to come later. 

The schedule and times will be up on new Rc website in the next week. 

www.abrasionrc.com

Just wanted to get this out there and see if any conflicts or problems. 

Thanks

James
[email protected]


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Saturday July 31st

Onroad racing at 11am
Offroad racing at 4pm
Oval racing after the offroad


I know RC3 is running too this weekend and with new schedule we have tried to work around as many conflicts as possible. With the lights soon to be up, planning a Friday night offroad race for once or twice a month and will have that along with other schedule and pictures on the new website in next week or so.


www.abrasionrc.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Onroad racing Saturday the 7th at 3pm. Looks like Georgia racers are going to make it over, so bring out the road cars. 

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

August 26th and 29th

Thursday night offroad starting at 7pm. 

Sunday onroad/oval racing starting at 3pm. 

Starting to get a good group of VTA and 13.5 Touring, so bring them out to run on the smooth Crete. 

www.abrasionrc.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Busy weekend coming up:

Friday Night Offroad starting at 7pm

Saturday Onroad starting at 2pm

Sunday Offroad starting at 2pm

Hope everyone can make it out for some fun racing at AbrasionRC.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking to get indoor carpet going in November. The track size will be 18x45. 

We will be adding more info soon, but are looking to run Oval, Onroad, and maybe Offroad and are wanting to know what everyone has to run so we can start a class list. 

Oval- BRP, 1/18 Open, 1/10 Legends?, 1/10 Touring with NASCAR body 4cell?, 1/24?, ??

Onroad- BRP, 1/18 Open, MiniZ, ??

Offroad- 1/18 Corr, 1/18 Truck/Buggy, 1/24?, 1/32?,??

Thanks

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will be racing onroad for the last time this year on Saturday, November 13




Racing starts at 1pm. Had a good turnout last Sunday and should be even bigger this time.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Abrasion RC is moving 5 miles south to Albertville AL next week!!!


We will be moving to a bigger facility that will house an indoor CRC carpet track and in the spring we will have a bigger offroad track built to better accommodate 1/8. 

Will update website and start new threads in a few days with all the new info. Also will put links here. 

Thanks for the support and see everyone in 2011!


----------

